# Hi all!



## zopie71 (Feb 26, 2012)

I hope I'm doing this right. I've never participated in a forum, but I thought I'd jump in.
I'm planning my first home haunt this year. After visiting a small haunted house my brother made in his garage, I knew I could do better! 
The kids and I came up with tons of great ideas, but we're going to start fairly small with a haunted woods walk open to friends and family. We have 10 acres and are going with the theme of toxic waste mutating the garden and woods. More odd and creepy and less gore. 
I'm a mixed media artist and my hubby can build anything, so our only limit is money (oh and time). 
I'm looking forward to exploring the forum and learning from other like minded types.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, zopie


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum!

I love that competitive spirit between siblings. You'll fit this little mad house perfectly!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Zopie, welcome aboard!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Zopie71! You came to the right place for inspiration.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. My husband is from the Sheboygan area.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks!









By null at 2012-02-28

Granny Lou


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------

